# Best shoes for speedplay pedals???



## jmcp60 (May 16, 2005)

I'm moving from Look pedals to Speedplay mainly due to my knees. However there are almost no 4-bolt shoes out there except for a few very pricey ones such as Lake (+$400.00), and Rocket 7; I do not want to pay more the $200.00 for shoes. I guess at this point, my only choice is to go with the 3-hole pattern and use the adapter that comes with the pedals. 
Does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations, either from own experience or friends? I have looked at a few and the Pearl Izumi Elite seems like nice shoe for the money and very lightweight.

Thanks in advance to everyone for any advice you can provide.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Why are you reluctant to use the base plate? It's not that big of a deal, works well, and fortunately permits fore/aft adjustment. 

If your 4-hole shoes are carbon fiber, you're going to need to buy the wear-protector shim.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

If you can find NOS Sidi Genius 3 or Carnac shoes, they had a recess in the sole that accepted different inserts for the different hole patterns - Look, SPD-R, etc. The great thing for Speedplay users was that the inserts themselves used the 4-bolt hole pattern, and Speedplay cleats would just fit in the recess without the need for an insert. The result was a much lower stack height that any other shoe-pedal system at the time. Unfortunately, when Sidi redisigned the soles, the did away with the recess/insert system.

Come to think of it, didn't old Time shoes/pedals use the 4-bolt system as well? Seems like gaudy NOS time shoes used to pop up all the time in catalogs and auction sites...


----------



## jmcp60 (May 16, 2005)

Dr_John said:


> Why are you reluctant to use the base plate? It's not that big of a deal, works well, and fortunately permits fore/aft adjustment.
> 
> If your 4-hole shoes are carbon fiber, you're going to need to buy the wear-protector shim.



I am not reluctant at all. I am very surprised that a pedal as popular as Speedplay does not have shoes with the 4-hole pattern.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

It's because if the 4 holes were already drilled in the shoe, then you could not adjust the fore/aft of the cleat on your foot.


----------



## rexrem23 (Mar 28, 2009)

i'm using sidi zeta shoes for my speedplay and they're great! go to your lbs and try on some sidis to know your size then find last years models of sidis on ebay to get it cheaper even new ones. the sidi raidens are $73.99 on nashbar http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_193665_-1_10000__11501


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

The only thing to worry about is the compatibility of the shoe's curvature to the cleat's. Check the technical documentation on the speedplay site: They have a compatibility list. 

That said, it's not the problem that it once was. Shoes seem to have settled into a pretty decent 'standard' in the last few years.


----------



## serfur1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I use shimano r-131 and they work great.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

+1 for Sidis. 
I have Genius 5's (7 yrs. old) and they have been life long mates with my Speedplay's. The adapter plate is a non-factor, and should not influence your decision. Just get the most comfortable shoes.


----------



## yourideit (Mar 25, 2009)

i also have sidi genius 5's (0 yrs old :wink5 and speedplay stainless x2's. my knees, ankles and feet couldn't be happier.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

SIDI Genius V and SpeedPlay X2's.


----------



## jmcp60 (May 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the feedback. Just like any piece of apparel the best advice is to try it on yourself, and that's what I'll do. 
Thanks again!!!


----------



## strykar (Jul 21, 2008)

bontrager race lites. have these and zero's. awesome setup, will never change unless they stop making them.


----------

